# A Question for the Writers



## Sadgeo (Aug 26, 2010)

How many of you would be interested in either being a part of or receiving services from a Beta (Proofreading) Group? You know, a group of individuals would actually be on hand--or, rather, on-line ^_^--to look over your work and point out any grammatical and spelling errors, and (at request) give suggestions regarding syntax and diction.

I do not know if such a group already exists (if it does, please point me to it so I may join it), but if it does NOT, I would like to create it! I'm just trying to figure out what kind of support, if any, I might get. If there are any questions or issues you have, please ask or raise them. My ideas for this have not been entirely fleshed out and I'll need all the help I can to work out all the kinks.

*Number of people explicitly interested: 6*


----------



## Kindar (Aug 26, 2010)

Critique Circle http://www.critiquecircle.com/ does offer something like that


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds interesting, and it'll definently give me some practice proofreading


----------



## Sadgeo (Aug 26, 2010)

Kindar said:


> Critique Circle http://www.critiquecircle.com/ does offer something like that




That is a very nice, very interesting website (one I may have to check out in the future), but it seems just a tad bit confusing to me--perhaps it is just a little too late where I am--and there appear to be a number of restrictions regarding submission content.  I want to create something with a little more freedom, where a writer can submit anything to be preened more for technical acceptability than for actual critque (I know there are a number of places for this to be done).  If a writer truly wishes so, or if a situation absolutely demands it (like a Beta not being able to understand a sentence because it is improperly handled), then a Beta can offer a suggestion regarding the sentence structure or the word choice.

Still, thank you for your input and for posting that link to Critique Circle.  I'll definitely be looking at that in the future.  ^_^


----------



## Sadgeo (Aug 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Sounds interesting, and it'll definently give me some practice proofreading



Yay!  Thank you for expressing your interest!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

Sadgeo said:


> Yay!  Thank you for expressing your interest!


 
 It wouldn't make sense for an English major not to get practice!


----------



## Sarcusa (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought proofreading would be really boring and dull o3o (As much as I like reading, I hate english)


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 26, 2010)

If you're just trying to focus on spelling and grammar, there's spellcheck for that.


----------



## Sadgeo (Aug 26, 2010)

Sarcusa said:


> I thought proofreading would be really boring and dull o3o (As much as I like reading, I hate english)



Well, some of us greatly enjoy performing it.  ^_^


----------



## Sadgeo (Aug 26, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> If you're just trying to focus on spelling and grammar, there's spellcheck for that.


 
Yes, that's true.  You make a very good point, but not all of us have the most... shall we say up-to-date writing software on our computers, and even some of the best spelling-and-grammar checkers can miss words that are spelled correctly but not quite used in the proper context, or the repetition of words (not adjoining) or sentences, I'm sure.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 26, 2010)

Literotica has an editing forum which is mostly focused on technical edits rather than critique.


----------



## Runa (Aug 26, 2010)

You know, I'm really not all that into reading others' works, but I do love to proofread short stories!  

Count me in as a potential particupant!


----------



## Sadgeo (Aug 26, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Literotica has an editing forum which is mostly focused on technical edits rather than critique.



Could you please post a link so that I may see it?  I went searching for it, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Sadgeo (Aug 26, 2010)

Runa said:


> You know, I'm really not all that into reading others' works, but I do love to proofread short stories!
> 
> Count me in as a potential particupant!



Yay! Participation!  ^_^  You've been counted.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 27, 2010)

http://forum.literotica.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9
That's the link to the editing forum, but you will not be able to see it unless you are registered because that forum is 18+.  A person who clicks this link without being registered and logged in should theoretically be redirected to a login and registration page.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 27, 2010)

Sadgeo said:


> Yes, that's true.  You make a very good point, but not all of us have the most... shall we say up-to-date writing software on our computers, and even some of the best spelling-and-grammar checkers can miss words that are spelled correctly but not quite used in the proper context, or the repetition of words (not adjoining) or sentences, I'm sure.


 
If you don't have one, get one. Open Office and all that. My point is, editing is more than just spellchecking; a writer should be able to do most of that themselves, before they show their work off to anyone.


----------



## Sarcusa (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmm, well I guess I'll join. Reading is fun but I won't just read any story and I might not be available a lot, school eats away at my life o3o


----------



## Sadgeo (Aug 27, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> http://forum.literotica.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9
> That's the link to the editing forum, but you will not be able to see it unless you are registered because that forum is 18+. A person who clicks this link without being registered and logged in should theoretically be redirected to a login and registration page.



Theories be darned,  I can see it and, at the very least, navigate through the sticky threads, it seems.  But thank you for posting the link anyway.


----------



## Sadgeo (Aug 27, 2010)

Sarcusa said:


> Hmm, well I guess I'll join. Reading is fun but I won't just read any story and I might not be available a lot, school eats away at my life o3o



Oh, of course.  I can understand that.  We all have our boundaries and preferences, and we all have our various time constraints.  I'm just glad that you're interested.  ^_^


----------



## Sadgeo (Aug 27, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> If you don't have one, get one. Open Office and all that. My point is, editing is more than just spellchecking; a writer should be able to do most of that themselves, before they show their work off to anyone.


 
You are once again right, Take Walker, and I agree wholeheartedly. A writer should be able to proofread and edit his or her work to near perfection all on his own before showing it... but that's precisely my point. Even the best writer can miss things, even after reading and spellchecking and grammar-checking a piece a dozen times. Sometimes, it just takes a different set of eyes riding on a different train of thought to catch mistakes and awkwardness. Not everyone is able to step out of their own mindsets and view their work as someone else would.

Also, when I downloaded Open Office, my computer contracted a wicked virus that put it out of commission for three-and-a-half months. ^_^ I'm still not entirely sure whether it was indeed Open Office or some other program I might have downloaded at the time (there were a few, but I still have them all on my computer), but I have been scared to download Open Office ever since. If you could direct me to another free word processor, I would greatly appreciate it. ^_^


----------



## ZerrexNarrius (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm certainly glad to help out and read other people's works, and offer what help I can. Plus I know it's nice to just have someone around to read your work and give you some comments on it, and it's not like I'm doing anything better with most of my time.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 27, 2010)

Sadgeo said:


> Also, when I downloaded Open Office, my computer contracted a wicked virus that put it out of commission for three-and-a-half months. ^_^ I'm still not entirely sure whether it was indeed Open Office or some other program I might have downloaded at the time (there were a few, but I still have them all on my computer), but I have been scared to download Open Office ever since. If you could direct me to another free word processor, I would greatly appreciate it. ^_^


 First, if you downloaded open office from the official website, it definitely did not have a virus.  They have never had their downloads compromised like that.  Second of all no virus should put a computer out of commission for any length of time - there is good free virus protection available, both directly from microsoft (Microsoft Security Essentials) and also from free sources (Avira and AVG).  EVERYONE with windows needs virus protection, and if you don't have any and get a virus you should immediately download a virus protection program so it can kill the virus before any significant damage is done.


----------



## Renn Wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm definitely one of those who doesn't ever let anyone read what I  write (excepting professors because I have no choice). That said it does seem like  an idea that would prove useful to those who are seeking feedback and  looking to improve in my opinion.


----------



## Kros (Aug 28, 2010)

Count me in my friend


----------



## Sadgeo (Aug 29, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> First, if you downloaded open office from the official website, it definitely did not have a virus. They have never had their downloads compromised like that. Second of all no virus should put a computer out of commission for any length of time - there is good free virus protection available, both directly from microsoft (Microsoft Security Essentials) and also from free sources (Avira and AVG). EVERYONE with windows needs virus protection, and if you don't have any and get a virus you should immediately download a virus protection program so it can kill the virus before any significant damage is done.


 
I can't remember where I downloaded Open Office froom, but if what you say is correct, then it probably wasn't through official channels.  But, in any case, I've learned my lesson and I've got protection, rest assured.


----------

